# 1967 Tempest stock rearend 3.23 gears. Good rearend?



## Bumperbrady (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi people on GTO forum, I'm new to this website but it looks like a really good resource. I have a 67 tempest that i am turning into a goat, and it has the stock 10 bolt 3.23 ratio rearend. I was wondering if these are strong enough to hold a good amount of power, or if there is a good posi conversion out there for it? Or should i just upgrade to a 12 bolt or something? I will be putting a 400 with #62 heads and a muncie 4 speed in front of it, so i want a rearend i know can handle it. Thanks


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If your budget will allow, I'd go with the 12-bolt. 

But, some 8.2's will last, with hard street tires. 

The only 8.2 I broke was at the track, with slicks, behind a 455.

pinion head is the rear end guy here. He can tell you everything you need to know about rear ends.


----------

